# Scanspeak 15 m/w revelators



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

Im quite interested in eventually building some bookshelf speakers

and was wanting to know what the difference is between all the scanspeak 5.25" revelator drivers (obviously some are 4 and 8 ohm variants) 

I see some are midrange (m)? and the others are woofers (w)? also some have a coated cone?

could someone advise what the difference is between these models?


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

s4turn said:


> Im quite interested in eventually building some bookshelf speakers
> 
> and was wanting to know what the difference is between all the scanspeak 5.25" revelator drivers (obviously some are 4 and 8 ohm variants)
> 
> ...


I would like to know as well. I have a brand new set of 15w Scans that I'm looking to use in a 2-way setup. "Subscribed!"


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, im strongly considering these for computer speakers (if I can get some second hand a little cheaper) as a long term project

otherwise Ill be checking out the SS discovery 15w's
although I've heard the 12m and 18w rev's and love them, so I can only imagine that the 15m or 15w Rev's would be perfect


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

posted in wrong section?


----------

